
A shallow survey of formal methods for C code - luu
https://www.imperialviolet.org/2014/09/07/provers.html
======
mauricioc
Here's a link to an older thread for the same article, for convenience:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8282949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8282949)

------
YAYERKA
For anyone interested, here is another paper concerning similar topics:

`Verification of a Cryptographic Primitive: SHA-256',

[https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/verif-
sha.pdf](https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/verif-sha.pdf).

And don't forget about `CompCert C compiler',

[http://compcert.inria.fr/compcert-C.html](http://compcert.inria.fr/compcert-C.html).

Or the `Vellvm' project,

[http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~stevez/vellvm/](http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~stevez/vellvm/).

------
rurban
His update to this old blog post is much better:
[https://www.imperialviolet.org/2014/09/11/moveprovers.html](https://www.imperialviolet.org/2014/09/11/moveprovers.html)
but he hasn't found cbmc yet.

A little list:
[http://anna.fi.muni.cz/yahoda/](http://anna.fi.muni.cz/yahoda/)

